# Lightroom not showing files after editing in Photoshop



## maiaibing (Jan 4, 2016)

Have something strange happening suddenly. 

After I open a picture inside Lightroom and edit it in Photoshop and "save" the file - the edit file (usually a *.TIF) does not automatically show up as normal inside the Lightroom Catalog as a new thumbnail. 

Hold on! It gets even weirder! 

I have tried to "SYNC". But Lightroom refuses to import the photoshop edit file (*.TIF) because it says the picture is already in the catalog(!!). 

So I thought it was putting the edited files into another catalog folder - but no. If I go to explorer the *.TIF files are sitting right there where they should be in the same folder as the original Lightroom RAW file. Hmmmm.... 

So I also tried to trick the system. Imported the TIF-files to a new "temporary" Lightroom directory. Worked great - tried to move the files into the correct catalog folder. No luck! "This picture is already in the catalog"(!!)

And I have of course tried to restart Lightroom several times to see if the missing thumbnails suddenly reappeared - but no. Probably important hint - I cannot search and find the file using the filter. I find this very odd as Lightroom "knows" the file is in the catalog already when I try to import to the catalog.

It driving me nuts...well almost.

Using CC latest updates for both LR and PS.

Any suggestions are very welcome. Sure its something banal. :crazy:

Everything else is smooth and works well.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 4, 2016)

Check that you don't have an active filter, that excludes the file from showing up. Or perhaps you are in a smart collection that filters out the tiff file. That is usually the case with problems like this.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 4, 2016)

In the folder that you're working from, what do you have the sort order specified as? If it's set to 'Added Order' the file returned from PS will sort to the end. Try setting it to Filename.


----------



## maiaibing (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. As I said no active filters running and no smart collection "on". I even made sure by setting "No filter" and restarting in that mode. Also, checked thesort order and tried changing to see if it would show up in a different "sort view". But it simply not there to be seen anywhere - I'm not overlooking it. I can also import a new file copy with another name and it shows exactly beside the original (if I sort according to capture time) - and this is a copy of the file that is not showing (just with a new name...).

(And if a kind soul wants to suggest using "save" and not "save as" - I'm always only using "save".


----------



## maiaibing (Jan 5, 2016)

Tried something interesting. Did a reset of Lightroom's Preferences file and after restarting LR edited another RAW file in PS (alas this did not help and the resulting TIF is nowhere to be seen in Lightroom even if I can use explorer and see its there as it should be...).  Then tested "unstacking" all files in the catalog - this prompted an error message in Lightroom. So wondering if the pictures are stuck in a "stack" and for some reason Lightroom cannot "unstack" them and show them?


----------



## maiaibing (Jan 5, 2016)

OK - I got somewhere now. Its another problem - strangly Lightroom is making an "extra" copy of the original file folder. It has the same name, and rests in the same place as the original file folder. It IS IN FACT THE SAME FOLDER(!!). However, Lightroom "sees it" in another place in its folder tree. So I get the edited pictures thrown into the original folder in the real world. But inside Lightroom it gets sent to another "new" folder inside Lightroom's tree structure.

Now I need to figure out how to SYNC the "two" folders into "one" inside Lightroom's database.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't try "syncing" anything. This sounds like the "case- sensitivity" issue which crops up from time to time. Please post a screenshot of the Folders Panel which shows the "two" folders, then we can tell you how to fix the issue.


----------



## maiaibing (Jan 5, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> Don't try "syncing" anything. This sounds like the "case- sensitivity" issue which crops up from time to time. Please post a screenshot of the Folders Panel which shows the "two" folders, then we can tell you how to fix the issue.



Wow - you are spot-on! The two folders do have different cases.

1) In File Explorer (real world) the structure is: 
Y:\JPG-Dump\2016-01-04

2) In LR the "original" folder were I took my pictures for editing in PS has the folder structure "dump" is written with small case: 
Y:\JPG-dump\2016-01-04 actually its says "JPG-dump - JPG-dump" > "2016-01-04" (top level folder > child folder).

3) The folder that the edit files got put back into is called "Dump" with capital letter and shows like this (with out any top level folder showing):
"2016-01-04 - JPG-Dump\2016-01-04"
This folder either LR or PS made when it took the edited picture back in to LR (since I have a lot of child folders I did not notice the new folder at first and thought the files were missing....)

If I "hoover" with my cursor above the two folders I can also see the difference in the names.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 5, 2016)

OK, can you let me have that screenshot so that I can give you precise instructions for recovery? I can probably do it without the screenshot, but having that image would be a help.


----------



## maiaibing (Jan 5, 2016)

Hej Jim - I started googling the issue and found your advice to another person with the case sensitivity issue here:
http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...cate-folder-after-ps-edit-or-import-from-disk

This easy solution worked perfectly for me. Thanks a lot for your time and effort in solving this.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 5, 2016)

No worries, nice that you found that old post, saves me having to type out the instructions again!

Do you now see the returned TIF files in Lightroom alongside the originals?


----------



## maiaibing (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes - perfect! LR "merged" the two folders as anticipated.


----------

